

Airbnb Investor Suggests Ransacked Airbnb User Is Lying - tilt
http://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-ransackgate-paul-graham-2011-7

======
dstein
What's unclear to me is why people expect Airbnb to operate as police
inestigators, and insurance companies. People get robbed all the time, every
day, in every city. The only thing that's different is this lady willingly let
her robbers stay in her house while she was away, without meeting these people
or verifying their identity in any way.

------
mindcrime
_There only seem to be two possibilities, here. Either Airbnb is lying or EJ
is lying._

I don't really agree with this. It's too binary when the real world is more
analog. Two entities (people, companies, whatever) _can_ have truthfully held
beliefs, that appear contradictory from an outside perspective. Perspective
and point of view matter, and lots of things are shades of gray, not black-
and-white.

I think it's entirely possible that EJ and AirBnB are both being (mostly)
truthful, relative to their perspective.

